# Ripcord Vs. Trophy Taker



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

I have narrowed my rest down to either the Ripcord or the Trophy Taker. What would you suggest? Thanks


----------



## duck slayer02 (Aug 13, 2008)

I shot a trophy taker for about a year or so, then upgraded to a new bow so i decided to upgrade all my accesories too. I got the ripcord put on and I love it. I like how you can flip it up and your arrow wont go anywhere. I cant wait to try it out in the woods this fall. I've been shooting a 5-spot league with it for a few weeks now and its performing flawlessly. In my opinion, the trophy takers a really nice rest, but I wish I would have spent the extra money and got the ripcord to begin with.

David


----------



## dol-phan007 (Jan 7, 2009)

Thats what I wanted to know, was it worth the extra money. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## goatboy (Dec 29, 2003)

I had the ripcord and then went to the QAD, and would never go back to the ripcord for one main reason. the QAD will stay up if you have to let down.
It makes a really big difference when hunting and you can buy the cheaper QAD for $50! :beer:


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

yeah go with the QAD. The ripcord is loud, makes a slapping sound, plus isn't really that durable in cold weather. QAD ultrarest


----------



## nita (Dec 11, 2008)

I agree. I would go with QAD products over others any day. Until someone else comes out with something to beat them.


----------

